# Diamond dog food?



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

There is a feed store by my house with this diamond food a 50pd bag for only $22. Is there any reasons why I shouldn't start using this food? Helpp please


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Diamond food for many years, I stopped when they had all the recalls and I actually got a couple bad bags, so now I'm paranoid and won't change back BUT I did use it with great results for years... I do have to say I absolutely HATE the high energy bag though, I didn't like the results at all, I used the chicken..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats an awesome price. I never had a problem with it. A few months back I changed over to totw. Same company


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Diamond is garbage; however Diamond Naturals is a good food. 4 out of 5 stars


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Diamond is garbage; however Diamond Naturals is a good food. 4 out of 5 stars


Haha totally forgot there was diamond regular.! The purple bag lol! I


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't care for any food Diamond and once I found out TOTW was made by them I switched. However, TOTW gets great ratings and alot of people like it.....just not my top choice for foods  If anything though I would feed the taste of the wild and skip the actual diamond food all together JMO


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

If you wanna use it I would go with the Diamond naturals. I didnt have good luck with it but every dog is different. Good luck!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we use diamond... weve been feeding it for about 4 years now and never had a problem.. honestly it depends on how many dogs you are feeding. if you're just feeding one id go with blue buffalo.. but i really cant afford to feed 11 dogs blue buffalo so we feed diamond


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Diamond is a decent food if your on a temporarily tight budget or feeding several dogs, though i personally wouldn't recommend it. The ingredients are extremely cheap and they tend to have an above average recall amount than other foods, even compared to dog foods similar priced. Their factory is also pretty disgusting (SC factory) and that can also contribute to questionable quality.

Diamond Naturals is a bit better though saying its a much better food is like saying Iams Naturals is a much better food than Iams. While ingredients may be an improvement overall quality (IMO) is still questionable and subpar.

Higher quality dog foods are going to be pricer (to some degree) in comparison though the advantage of feeding a higher quality is you are feeding quite a bit less therefore each bag lasts longer.

TOTW is a good alternative though keep in mind still manufactured and owned by Diamond Foods.


----------



## petespoiled (Jun 4, 2011)

ive been feeding mine diamond since puppies.. lamb and rice.. now i feed them extreme athlete. got a apbt and a american bully, they are both doing real well on it.. no complaints here.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

petespoiled said:


> ive been feeding mine diamond since puppies.. lamb and rice.. now i feed them extreme athlete. got a apbt and a american bully, they are both doing real well on it.. no complaints here.


The recall a few years back turned people off from there food. Many dogs got sick and some died. They may have fixed the problem but as KM pointed out there factory is not up to the greatest of standards. Just saying


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I mean there are dogs out there that do just fine on Pedigree, doesn't mean its a good food. Just saying.


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

Well thank y'all very much for the advice, I'm going to check and see exactly what kind of diamond it is they have there, and I'm sorry it's been so long I've been real busy kicking my crazy crazy now ex girlfriend out of my house lol but yeah thanks again!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

razor100 said:


> Well thank y'all very much for the advice, I'm going to check and see exactly what kind of diamond it is they have there, and I'm sorry it's been so long I've been real busy kicking my crazy crazy now ex girlfriend out of my house lol but yeah thanks again!


Is this the crazy girl who killed your first pup? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------

